# How to pronounce North American cubers' names by Chester Lian



## Meep (Jan 9, 2010)

Rofl


----------



## Forte (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## richardzhang (Jan 9, 2010)

Hahaha i lol'd soo hard


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time...


----------



## Anthony (Jan 9, 2010)

That was amazing, Chester.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL I didn't know Chester's such a joker hahahhahaaha


----------



## Forte (Jan 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> LOL I didn't know Chester's such a joker hahahhahaaha


What he was being totarry selious


----------



## Kian (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the greatest video I have ever seen. Thank you, Chester.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 9, 2010)

A COMEDY IS THIS.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL, that is so EPIC!!!!! <3


----------



## Meep (Jan 9, 2010)

That vid gets Forte's Yesu of Approval:


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 9, 2010)

So I meet Mike, hug him, say "Hey Mike" and I walk away?
WHERE'S THE PART THAT HE GIVES ME THE COOKIES?


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So I meet Mike, hug him, say "Hey Mike" and I walk away?
> WHERE'S THE PART THAT HE GIVES ME THE COOKIES?


Because you didn't say "How ya doin'? Howdy partner!" like Jackie Chan.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol! Nice video! Now I know how to pronounce everyone's name! 
I like how my chinese name is featured in it lol. I need to change my name. There is a kid in my class named 啤酒 maybe I can name myself 魔方.
I think Mike is going to be getting a lot of hugs now.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2010)

Meep said:


> That vid gets Forte's Yesu of Approval:


That video + this picture = 
I cannot stop the laffer.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome video. I especially loved the parts where you tried to explain bigcubes and OH.

I feel left out, though  Even many people in my country have trouble with my name, so it would've been really helpful to others if you included it as well ;-)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 9, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> So I meet Mike, hug him, say "Hey Mike" and I walk away?
> WHERE'S THE PART THAT HE GIVES ME THE COOKIES?



I remember that promise!

To alleviate your pain I can promise you cookies too if we happen to be
at the same competition


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 9, 2010)

lmao hilarious, great vid


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Awesome video. I especially loved the parts where you tried to explain bigcubes and OH.
> 
> I feel left out, though  Even many people in my country have trouble with my name, so it would've been really helpful to others if you included it as well ;-)



Yeah how is your name pronounced?:confused:
When I imagine it in my head its Goh-tlee-ehb.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 9, 2010)

cester! lemember tew eenklude mai nam nixt tiem


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL!! was that supposed to be a chinese pronouncing english names?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 9, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Yeah how is your name pronounced?:confused:
> When I imagine it in my head its Goh-tlee-ehb.



?_? I've heard this a lot and I can't understand how people think "ie" should be pronounced as two separate vowels. It's never pronounced that way in English (or German where the name comes from). Anyway the correct pronunciation is basically "got leeb".

Chester: make a sequel  There are still many more confusing names to be explained!


----------



## Litz (Jan 9, 2010)

This is awesome. "Very fast!"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2010)

Just totally classic.

(Looking forward to all the hugs, and the "hey"s. )


----------



## joey (Jan 9, 2010)

gogovid.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 9, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah how is your name pronounced?:confused:
> ...



I considered that, but my tongue disagreed with it.


----------



## Escher (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm dying right now... you are a genius Chester... xD


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2010)

Chester is forgiven!  (he was supposed to have this done around Christmas time  )

freaking hirarious


edit: 1337th post


----------



## Fox (Jan 9, 2010)

Hahaha, LOL at the big cubes explanation.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 9, 2010)

ELL OH ELL


----------



## Toad (Jan 9, 2010)

]|[_, {[()]} ]|[_,

Best video I've seen in quite a long time...


----------



## mazei (Jan 9, 2010)

Sequel, Europe cubers...



Spoiler



me in ze next pwease??


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 9, 2010)

Trilogy the world!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 9, 2010)

North Korea, North America...same thing


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

I LOLED at Brian Loftus.


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 9, 2010)

So great!!!


----------



## ianini (Jan 9, 2010)

That was amazing!


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome  This Needs sequels!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 9, 2010)

...I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 9, 2010)

Hahaha! Great! At the beginning I wasn't sure if that was really your accent or not.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL!.. the most crazy part is Tyson HAHAHAHAH Mao, Chris Hardwick (Blind and Folder =_=), and Mike Hug Hey


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 9, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA, you're awesome Chester.


----------



## blah (Jan 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hahaha! Great! *At the beginning* I wasn't sure if that was really your accent or not.


So what do you think now?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 9, 2010)

just EPIC! You made my day certainly. So David Woner is from Pallet Town? LOL


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2010)

luisgepeto said:


> just EPIC! You made my day certainly. So David Woner is from Pallet Town? LOL



Actually I am from Victory Road, that loser Ash is from Pallet Town 

GOTTA CATCH 'EM ALL!!


----------



## Connor (Jan 9, 2010)

Woll Smoth


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think there was one moment where I wasn't at least chuckling


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 9, 2010)

i love how he spells Dan Cohen's name


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 9, 2010)

oh my god! I almost woke up my housemates. I laughed so hard. Best video of 2010 already . Maybe even better than Dennis' "two sub-20 in a row". Blind Folder....   .


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2010)

This video is pure win. And Bob Burton is the best! (despite our differences).


----------



## Chuck (Jan 12, 2010)

HAHAHA!! 

LOLOL

"Chuck Norris - Indonesia"


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for watching CANADA!


----------



## Bob (Jan 15, 2010)

pokemon master was my favorite


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Jan 16, 2010)

*I felt sorry for sinpei LOL*


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 16, 2010)

Canada!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 16, 2010)

this was so frickin' hilarious. I love the Mike Hughey part


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2014)

this is so funny, more people should see it


----------

